# Just married... what next?



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

My beautiful Jarocha wife and I got married in Canada during the summer and will be having a child (Chicharin) in Veracruz in Feb.

We are in the process of getting residency in Canada for my wife, and I have entered Mexico as a tourist. Can anyone advise me on the following.

What is my status as a Canadian married to a Mexicana with marriage certificate from Canada written in English. Am I eligible for an immigration status other than FMT (FM3... FM2) are the benefits worth the administrative troubles if we only plan on spending just less than 6 months a year in Mexico.

Does anyone know the procedure for registering a baby in Mexico and also getting his/her Canadian identification (passport)... is that a long or short procedure.

Any other suggestions would be most appreciated.

Jarocho


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going to stay less than 180 days per year, you will remain as a tourist and use the FMM permit, good for up to 180 days.
The child's birth should be registered at the Mexican Consulate, to claim Mexican citizenship rights in the future.
If you ever decide to reside permanently in Mexico, you may apply for an 'inmigrante familiar credencial' and then, after two years, apply for 'inmigrado' status or naturalization as the spouse of a Mexican and the father of a Mexican.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As your baby will be born in Mexico, you will need to send an application for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship to the Canadian Consulate in Mexico City. Without this certificate, the baby can’t get its Canadian passport. It may take a long time (many months) for the paperwork to be processed, judging by other people's experience.

Your baby will automatically be a Mexican national by birth. The paperwork for the Mexican birth certificate will be done at the hospital or clinic when the baby is born and the process of getting the birth certificate should be quick and easy, again judging by people's experiences.


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

*Does newborn require a passport?*



maesonna said:


> As your baby will be born in Mexico, you will need to send an application for a Certificate of Canadian Citizenship to the Canadian Consulate in Mexico City. Without this certificate, the baby can’t get its Canadian passport. It may take a long time (many months) for the paperwork to be processed, judging by other people's experience.
> 
> Your baby will automatically be a Mexican national by birth. The paperwork for the Mexican birth certificate will be done at the hospital or clinic when the baby is born and the process of getting the birth certificate should be quick and easy, again judging by people's experiences.


I had been told that the newborn would just need proof of Canadian Citizenship but could travel under my passport as a parent. We will be driving back to Canada in the spring with child born in Mexico to Mexican mother with US and Canada visa and a Canadian father.

WIll a passport or just proof of citizenship be required for the newborn?

Thanks

Jorocho


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Every individual, regardless of age, will require a passport.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

jorocho said:


> I had been told that the newborn would just need proof of Canadian Citizenship but could travel under my passport as a parent.


The person who told you that is not up to date with the new requirements.
See this website.

There is also some good information about passports for baby Canadians at this website.


----------

